# Patch test



## smartcoder (May 1, 2012)

For code 95044 is there a limiation on number of units billed out? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (May 3, 2012)

It does not appear that there is as the code indicates to specify number of tests.  Check with your payer as they may have seperate rules that would apply.


----------



## smartcoder (May 7, 2012)

Thanks !!


----------



## nancyno41@yahoo.com (Jun 4, 2012)

Would it be appropriate to collect a copay for the application or the reading of the patch tests? They are only seeing an MA to apply and the provider does the reading.
Thanks!


----------

